# value of a mcculloch super pro 125



## xrem20 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am on my way to an auction that has a mcculloch super pro 125 for sale. It has a 32 bar, and a extra 30" bar with chain. It runs and looks good. What do you think is a fair price? I will tell you all what it sold for when I get back.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2008)

*mac sp 125mac sp 125 is the piece of collectionista*

big buy chain saw


----------



## xrem20 (Mar 30, 2008)

*update*

In case anyone is wondering I ended up paying $70.00.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good price, have fun making some chips.


----------



## CrappySawMech (Mar 24, 2017)

I know this is really old post, but man that was a great buy...those saws are near impossible to find! I've never seen one in real life! Do you still have that saw?


----------

